# Can't find the ideal RDA...



## Nostalgic (19/7/16)

So I've owned a Phenotype-L and CLT V2. I now own Tsunami and still can't seem to find satisfaction.

I did a dual coil 12 wrap 26awg in the Tsunami on my Noisy Cricket which equated to 0.84ohms...my o my it was amazing!!! Flavour for days!
Only problem is that it's not an all day vape.

I'm trying to get the same satisfaction on my RX200 or my Parallel Box Mod but cant seem to knock it out the park with a particular build.

Suggestions on an RDA and build for these devices???

ALL I WANT IS FLAVOUR LOL


----------



## Keyaam (19/7/16)

Try UD clapton wire 26/32 2.5id 10 wrap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jono90 (19/7/16)

I Agree with Keyaam.
clapton coils will help with flavour 
you could even try fused clapton wire, as 0.84ohms is pretty high for a dripper.
Im personally a huge fan of quad coil setups. use them in my tanks and drippers, if you got a lot of 26g wire why not try out a quad coil build.however if you do a quad coil build dont use it with the cricket if it ohms out too low for safety reasons


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (19/7/16)

Velocity v2 for me is a flavour beast and can throw quite a few builds on it.

Heard a great lot about the Petri


----------



## Nostalgic (19/7/16)

I actually do have 26/32 clapton. Have not given it a go as yet. Definately worth the try though. Thanks guys. I've been looking at the velocity v2 as well. Clone any good?


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/7/16)

Nostalgic said:


> So I've owned a Phenotype-L and CLT V2. I now own Tsunami and still can't seem to find satisfaction.
> 
> I did a dual coil 12 wrap 26awg in the Tsunami on my Noisy Cricket which equated to 0.84ohms...my o my it was amazing!!! Flavour for days!
> Only problem is that it's not an all day vape.
> ...



Petri...petri....and petri....
It doesnt have a high price tag cause they said so...
You paying for what you getting which is the best dam flavour rda money can buy you.

I too wasted about a grand buying diffrent rdas and was fed up being unhappy (and waisting money) so i looked at the petri rather as an investment to myself as i had read and watched only praising reviews on this dripper.

It really is worth every single penny my man.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nostalgic (19/7/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Petri...petri....and petri....
> It doesnt have a high price tag cause they said so...
> You paying for what you getting which is the best dam flavour rda money can buy you.
> 
> ...


I love everything about it. Looks...reviews...and comments!!! Never vaped on it yet. The price tag is a bit steep though but you right...you pay fo what you get!


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/7/16)

Nostalgic said:


> I love everything about it. Looks...reviews...and comments!!! Never vaped on it yet. The price tag is a bit steep though but you right...you pay fo what you get!



And you pay only once. Instead of buying 3 or 4 diffrent rdas adding to the price of a petri while trying to find a rda you like.
I highly doubt anything coming out anytime soon will beat it.

I would make do with what you have at the moment and honestly just put cash asside and get a Petri.

Ive heard the petri clones arent too bad but honestly you will always wonder what is the authentic like.


----------



## gertvanjoe (19/7/16)

You will never find it since I have hidden it in a very good place

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Migs (19/7/16)

Just get a petri or goon rda, you wont ever want anything else, on the goon you have have clouds bro clouds or turn the airflow down for a more petri like experience, I too have a Tsunami and goon provides double the flavour and no more leaky bottom airflow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (20/7/16)

I bought an authentic Petri V2 and Trinity Comp Glass cap for it (I wouldn't be caught dead with a clone Petri) for my new Noisy Crickets w/KP Safety Kits for them. Like the Petri just fine (w/o the Trinity cap), but not the NC's. Have done a few builds on it. Monster builds for the NC's, tamer builds now that I run it on the Sig213 sometimes.


----------



## Keyaam (20/7/16)

Migs said:


> Just get a petri or goon rda, you wont ever want anything else, on the goon you have have clouds bro clouds or turn the airflow down for a more petri like experience, I too have a Tsunami and goon provides double the flavour and no more leaky bottom airflow



Thats what im doing on the goon at the moment. If i want flavor i turn the airflow to one hole. Gives the same vape as a petri without the hyped price tag. And it looks so much better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pindyman (20/7/16)

Well I'm looking for a flavour rda as well sooooooo it's a toss up between goon and petri....tried the goon and it was leka...very leka....but would love to compare the pertri.....anyone have one I can maybe drip a Lil juice on lol


----------



## Nostalgic (20/7/16)

From what I can deduce, based on budget and performance, if I could not afford the Petri, the Goon would be more than a perfect buy. What kind of builds are you guys currently sporting in your Goons?


----------



## Nostalgic (20/7/16)

Pindyman said:


> Well I'm looking for a flavour rda as well sooooooo it's a toss up between goon and petri....tried the goon and it was leka...very leka....but would love to compare the pertri.....anyone have one I can maybe drip a Lil juice on lol


Lmimc...well said


----------



## Nostalgic (20/7/16)

How much difference is there between the Goon Authentic and Clone in all facets?


----------



## Caveman (20/7/16)

Jono90 said:


> I Agree with Keyaam.
> clapton coils will help with flavour
> you could even try fused clapton wire, as 0.84ohms is pretty high for a dripper.
> Im personally a huge fan of quad coil setups. use them in my tanks and drippers, if you got a lot of 26g wire why not try out a quad coil build.however if you do a quad coil build dont use it with the cricket if it ohms out too low for safety reasons



Ooh I have a still sealed roll of 26g Kanthal at home. Mind giving a quick breakdown of wraps and ID and some wicking tips?


----------



## Mark121m (20/7/16)

I was able to pick up a Wotofo Lush.
A rda I've always wanted.

Last Friday bought a ud clapton wire reel and fused clapton reel.

For this lush Rda I built a Simple 6 wrap Clapton parralel 
Total 0.48ohm
Cotton.bacon v2 wick
This was absolutely wonderful with flavour.

The day after I vapes on a 20g kanthal setup .
5wrap 0.19ohm with Kendo cotton
Wow that was even amazing 

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------

